# Invisible Fence failure?



## mandiah89

OK so this is a long story so bere with me here is some back history... 

So after what happened to Diesel and her failed recall which lead to her untimely death, I have decided to purchase an "invisible fence". I plan to install in the spring once the ground thaws, as it is cheaper than trying to fence my whole yard (it very large and would cost a fortune to fence when I know that I will be moving probably in the next year/year and a half back to Ontario).

Now here is where I am starting to feel uncomfortable, a few weeks back two very large Rottweilers who are normally contained in their yard by an invisible fence charged through it to attack a couple walking their two "foo foo" pikipoos or poms or something of that nature, anyway, the one foo foo was hurt pretty bad and the other also sustained injury. 

So how reliable are these invisible fences? Can large dogs like Rotti's, Dobe's, Pits and GSD's actually be contained by these? Is this just a case of the Rotti's didnt care about the shock or does it not even affect them? Now Im all worried about this situation again after deciding this would be the best option for both Penny and myself, as I dont want another accident like what happened to Diesel... Any suggestions? Comments? Ideas?


----------



## Zookeep

You cannot rely on them to contain your dog. Before we fenced in the back yard, we used an invisible fence. While our GSD usually respected the line, she would occasionally bust right through it. Also, it won't keep other dogs out, which could be a problem as well.


----------



## Apoolutz

I've used one for 10 years now and my dog only ever went through it one time and that was because the battery in the collar was dead and we didn't know, he's very dog aggressive and people can walk by with a dog and he won't even get close to the line just barks, we live kinda out in the boonies so not many people walk by thoug. Personally if I lived somewhere with a lot of traffic or people walking by all the time I wouldn't trust it, my dog getting hit by a car is one of my worst fears, and just remember it doesn't keep other critters out, in our case skunks, it happened two times now so he never go out in the dark without a leash on now,anyway good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Liesje

For some dogs they are reliable, others not. They certain would not keep anything *out*.


----------



## AngVi

I have an invisible fence, I love it.. I had a golden for ten years with it. I recently got my shepherd and she has a collar... I'm panning on getting an additional collar for my boy pup. You can have them adjust the strength of the correction. It feel it gives them the freedom to run, although I wouldn't leave her outside and leave the house. The only drawback is other animals can come in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin24

I had Invisible Fence with my first shepherd. We had to keep the rubber training caps on the prongs or the dog wouldn't go in the front yard where the fence was. I haven't broken the new pup to the fence yet. He may be strong willed enough to break through.


----------



## wolfstraum

with enough stimulation, I think most dogs will take the hit and go through....and as others say, there is nothing to stop something coming into your yard...I am not a fan of these, I have one friend who has it and it works for her, but she is super vigilent about training the fence, checking her equipment, and not letting the dogs out without supervision 

Lee


----------



## mandiah89

thanks everyone for your advice, I think I will not get one and just get some live stock wire and some poles and make a run, that way I know for sure that she wont be able to have an "accident"


----------



## katdog5911

They are definitely not the kind of fence where the dog can just be outside while you are gone or not keeping an eye on them. That said, we have one and it works well. My 10 yr old newfie NEVER went through it. One shock and he was done...lol My 20 month GSD went through it once when she was much younger to see a dog she was friendly with. But not since and she has been very tempted by all manner of things. It will not keep out other animals, which is a drawback. But it allows my dogs to go outside and be leash free. Where I live fences aren't allowed except in the back (and all my property is in the front). Given the choice, I would rather have a real fence but the e fence has worked for me.


----------



## Jax08

Some dogs are fine within an e-fence. However, a few things to consider...

1) An e-fence will not keep other animals out
2) If your dog is in high prey drive, they will shoot right thru that fence without really feeling the stim and then can't get back in while in a lower drive. (watched my own dog take a hit on the back and belly from an electric fence and never slow down while on her way to herd some goats that didn't need herding)
3) If they malfunction, your dog will be across the boundary before you know it's not working.

I would never trust these. I would rather train a reliable recall with an e-collar and have a physical fence.


----------



## Rangers-mom

A different perspective...

I don't have invisible fence but many of my neighbors do. When i walk my dogs it is very unnerving for me and confusing for my dogs to have a dog charge us only to stop a foot away from the sidewalk. In all the years I have observed a dog in an invisible fence i have never seen a person outside with the dog. If I don't know the dog and I don't know whether the family has invisible fence it can be very scary to see a dog or two charging toward me. I have a theory that invisible fence may make some dogs more aggressive since they cannot get at the stimulus, but there is nothing stopping the stimulus from getting at them. As a result they must take the offensive and menacingly bark at everyone and everything that gets near their property.


----------



## Jax08

Agreed Rangers-mom. there is a family down the road that has dogs that do this with their e-fence. however, properly trained dogs should not be charging fences, electric or physical. that is not a fence issue, that is a training issue.


----------



## Lilie

There is never a 100% fool proof way to contain your dog. A chained dog can break it's chain. A fenced dog can pop or go under a fence. A kenneled dog can break out of it's kennel.


----------



## Capone22

mandiah89 said:


> OK so this is a long story so bere with me here is some back history...
> 
> So after what happened to Diesel and her failed recall which lead to her untimely death, I have decided to purchase an "invisible fence". I plan to install in the spring once the ground thaws, as it is cheaper than trying to fence my whole yard (it very large and would cost a fortune to fence when I know that I will be moving probably in the next year/year and a half back to Ontario).
> 
> Now here is where I am starting to feel uncomfortable, a few weeks back two very large Rottweilers who are normally contained in their yard by an invisible fence charged through it to attack a couple walking their two "foo foo" pikipoos or poms or something of that nature, anyway, the one foo foo was hurt pretty bad and the other also sustained injury.
> 
> So how reliable are these invisible fences? Can large dogs like Rotti's, Dobe's, Pits and GSD's actually be contained by these? Is this just a case of the Rotti's didnt care about the shock or does it not even affect them? Now Im all worried about this situation again after deciding this would be the best option for both Penny and myself, as I dont want another accident like what happened to Diesel... Any suggestions? Comments? Ideas?


I dont have any input but I just wanted to say I am SOO sorry about Diesel. I had been wondering what happened. RIP little girl.


----------



## mandiah89

Jax08 said:


> Some dogs are fine within an e-fence. However, a few things to consider...
> 
> 1) An e-fence will not keep other animals out
> 2) If your dog is in high prey drive, they will shoot right thru that fence without really feeling the stim and then can't get back in while in a lower drive. (watched my own dog take a hit on the back and belly from an electric fence and never slow down while on her way to herd some goats that didn't need herding)
> 3) If they malfunction, your dog will be across the boundary before you know it's not working.
> 
> I would never trust these.* I would rather train a reliable recall with an e-collar and have a physical fence*.


I plan on having a solid recall like I did for Diesel, but I know all too well that even though the dog may seem to be proofed on the recall it can still fail... Diesel had never not listened to a recall, EVER, but in November she decided for the first time not to and she got hit by a truck and died... I am now looking into getting "live stock wire" or "chicken wire" and posts and building a large run on the property for Penny, and still plan on having a great recall but I no longer will trust just having a recall


----------



## MiraC

I have an invisible fence,and it works for my Coonhound,Blue Heeler and late Dobie but there were/are times when they challenge it.
You have to make sure you keep the battery's up plus my CoonHound is a spayed female and her and the blue heeler will only leave the yard with our permission.That said my German Shepherd female pup is not spayed and I take her out and potty her and also take her out to play, we have neighbors and everyone else in the County who do not spay their animals and do not care where and how far they wander ! As long as she is intact I will take her out and bring her back in! Im going to invest in a large outdoor kennel as I ride and do not want to crate her for long hours when I'm gone.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC

I meant to add I don't want any beagle/ shepherd crosses ....yikes....?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## irickchad

More of a training aid than a containment method, IMO. They learn if they cross the line they get shocked, but they also obviously realize there's nothing "holding" them there, so in extreme bouts of aggression or excitement they'll just jump the line...


----------



## arycrest

I've only known a few people who have had invisible fences (all had large breeds) and they all had some type of problems, either their dogs going "thru" the fence or having stray dogs and cats trespass into their yards and cause trouble with their dogs. I personally wouldn't have one.


----------



## Anitsisqua

I have one, and it's a godsend. It took a few weeks to properly train Gable with it, but it was definitely worthwhile. He respects the boundary even when he isn't wearing the collar because, by now, he knows where it is. And I have a very large yard, so he has no need to get too close to it.

He won't chase a stick over the line (and my GOD does he love his sticks), when he chases the cats he still won't cross the line...(and they know it, too!). It's been wonderful. I was really nervous about the whole thing before it was installed, but I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I don't trust them since I know two people who have had them malfunction. A friend's dog was continuously being shocked for no reason resulting in the dog suffering a lot of pain. My brother's dog had the the knob things that rest against the neck actually burn into the skin because it malfunctioned somehow.


----------



## mandiah89

fuzzybunny said:


> I don't trust them since I know two people who have had them malfunction. A friend's dog was continuously being shocked for no reason resulting in the dog suffering a lot of pain. My brother's dog had the the knob things that rest against the neck actually burn into the skin because it malfunctioned somehow.


OMG thats horrible! I hope they are both ok! After what everyone has said about this I am definitely not going to be getting one, I will take the hit and build a run for her instead!


----------



## fuzzybunny

mandiah89 said:


> OMG thats horrible! I hope they are both ok! After what everyone has said about this I am definitely not going to be getting one, I will take the hit and build a run for her instead!


Both dogs are fine. My brother's dog healed up fine but they did have to take her to the vet. That just scared me so much even though I know it's probably rare.


----------



## LynneLittlefield

fuzzybunny said:


> I don't trust them since I know two people who have had them malfunction. A friend's dog was continuously being shocked for no reason resulting in the dog suffering a lot of pain. My brother's dog had the the knob things that rest against the neck actually burn into the skin because it malfunctioned somehow.


I have had invisible fence for years the only way I know of a fence collar burn into the skin would only be from not checking the collar and having it too tight making the prongs dig into the neck causing tissue to be destroyed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911

The dog charging the fence line is a scary thing. That is why I also put a remote e collar on Stella. I am working on her recall and also trying to stop any charging the boundaries.

My old boy was a perfect dog for the e fence. He has been out there without a collar,(we forgot to put it on him) and when we lost power. He just has always respected the boundaries.

I hope to get Stella to that point. If I ever saw her cross the line, I still have the e collar as back up for now. But she has been tested and she sees that my other dog stays put, so she does too.

They seem to know that they can only go out if on a leash. Still would prefer a "real" fence.


----------



## Anitsisqua

LynneLittlefield said:


> I have had invisible fence for years the only way I know of a fence collar burn into the skin would only be from not checking the collar and having it too tight making the prongs dig into the neck causing tissue to be destroyed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well...maybe if it was REALLY old...and not a waterproof collar like they are today?


----------

